# Newbie on a budget needs help



## shabcos (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey there members of the CoffeeForums!

I need help deciding on what grinder to get.

I'm looking to get a grinder which main purpose will be for espresso.

I'm on a bit of a tight budget, I'd say around £100 max.

My current espresso machine is a Delonghi EC820.B

I rarely use the wand as I mainly drink espresso or black americano. (Guests usually ask for latte/cappuccinos.)

It doesn't have to be anything massive as I usually only make around 3-4 cups of coffee a day... will be even less so if I get this new job :/

Thanks.

Oh also if you're wondering what coffee I use at the moment I use this: http://www.lavazza.co.uk/uk/at-home/blends/caffe-espresso.html

It's okay, makes a good creama. A tad light and slightly sour, but only slightly.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

1. Buy fresh roasted, plenty of roasters out there, better coffee than that crap you are buying now.

2. Get your post count up and check out the for sale section, there is a gaggia classic and mc2 grinder going for £200, this will serve you well as a starter kit.

Or you could pick up the RR45 grinder and then save more for a classic.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome

What he said above ^^^^^

Ditch the lavazza - crema is overrated .


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Lavazza is Italian for lavatory!

Otherwise I agree with Boots and Froggy.

I had an MC2 and Classic once I upgraded from a Delonghi and it's a good way to get started. Maybe try some beans from Rave once you get a grinder - won't break the bank, great quality and will be loads better than Lav.


----------



## shabcos (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you for you replies!

I'm afraid I'll be stuck with the Delonghi for a while, besides it's not that bad.

Yeah I really want to get my post count up so I can peruse the sale section.

And oh yes I'm fully aware that lavazza is crap. It was given with the machine.

Priority is a good grinder and good beans at the moment, then sometime in the future a good machine!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Understood, but when you do upgrade to a proper machine, you will wonder what the hell you were doing!!

The portafilter on that machine is always going to give you issues, its designed for stale cheap coffee, to get the crema up and make you think its ace coffee.

Would suggest you get the EC820.B on ebay, use the cash for a classic, or maybe pick up an aeropress if your not into milk drinks.

Using fresh beans with that portafilter coul be problematic also.


----------



## shabcos (Nov 5, 2015)

Gotcha Froggy.

I'm going to do some thinking. I would attempt to get a refund for the machine, however amazon have warned me that I have been returning too many products as of late.

(I'm a bit of an IT guy, so I buy multiple products of the same function and test them.)

We'll see.

Thanks again.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good luck with Amazon!


----------



## shabcos (Nov 5, 2015)

Update: Amazon allowed the return.

This is good news... just have to box the darn thing up and give it a wash.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

shabcos said:


> Update: Amazon allowed the return.
> 
> This is good news... just have to box the darn thing up and give it a wash.


Does this mean you have to buy some LavAzza to replace what you used which came with the machine ?


----------



## shabcos (Nov 5, 2015)

Not that I'm aware of. I think it was complimentary.

It never said it was going to come with it.

Oh and Froggy I did look at that gaggia and mc2 for sale.

Looks like a great deal, however the gaggia is a gold limited ed. I know I can't be too fussy, but as I explained this to my mother she adamantly refused.

It's her kitchen and she is very particular as to what goes in it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Powder coat it to a colour of her choice!


----------



## shabcos (Nov 5, 2015)

Haha, seems a bit elaborate...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Brasilia/Rossi RR45 is a good grinder to start off with (mine has a bent burr carrier, so doesn't grind brilliantly - but worked well with a Gaggia Classic). You can always sell it on when you upgrade.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

shabcos said:


> Haha, seems a bit elaborate...


You think! You should see what some people do to stuff on here!


----------



## stage.2 (Feb 8, 2014)

My RR45 is still available

It is big , but can do a turn.

(mods- not sure if I'm allowed to promote it here?)


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Lucky Amazon accepted your return after watching Watchdog tonight!! Go for the Gaggia and buy your mum some tinted glasses. As for the Lavatory coffee you'd be better of grinding acorns!!


----------

